# Is miu miu coffer bag still worth keeping or already outdated.



## vayu




----------



## vayu

vayu said:


> View attachment 4783558


Am torn with the decision whether to keep this miu miu coffer bag or let go.


----------



## sundreamer

Personally I think it looks a bit dated, but if you like it you should keep it. Vintage bags are huge right now, so if you have a sentimental attachment I'd hold on to it.


----------



## vayu

sundreamer said:


> Personally I think it looks a bit dated, but if you like it you should keep it. Vintage bags are huge right now, so if you have a sentimental attachment I'd hold on to it.


Thanks Sundreamer, have decided to let go.i got it as a preloved one at a steal yet not really having much sentimental attachment. I found it practical after I got it and seems holding up nicely. Hence began to struggle should I keep it.


----------



## IntheOcean

I don't find this bag outdated at all, just kind of... not like most of the bags that are in trend now, which is not a bad thing in itself, really. I love bags from that time period. 

However, if you yourself don't like it, then I think you should absolutely let it go. There is no point in keeping it tucked away in your closet when you can let someone else have it who will be wearing it and enjoying it, plus you get to recoup some of the money you spent on it!


----------



## shesnochill

I've always had my eyes on the Coffer. I still think it looks great and amazing. Thanks for potentially opening a can of worms for me hahaha I may need to go look for one now!


----------



## wifiChicken

I think it looks amazing! If you want to keep it then you should defintely do so. Branded bags are never really out of trend I feel.


----------



## 880

I owned this bag when it first came out and loved it, but didn’t wear it much bc it became so popular so quickly. If you enjoy mixing vintage stuff with current fashion and will wear it, then keep it. . . Otherwise let it go.


----------



## sdkitty

I've never had one of these bags but I think they're pretty....I've had an ad popping up on my screen selling one of these for something like $800.  of course asking isn't necessarily getting but that is a pretty good price for a bag that age.
as far as it being dated, do you hang with a bunch of women who keep track of such things?  most people don't know what bag is dated and what is new


----------



## him8nce_momma69

I have 3, 2 large and one small.  I see that the Matelasse leather is now coming back, so I'll probably hold onto mine.  I was going to sell them, but I'll see how the resale market goes.


----------



## dotty8

Of course it's not outdated, in fact they've just brought it back some seasons ago and it's back in production


----------



## mpiam98

Bumping, should I sell this bag or keep it? Is it outdated?


----------



## IntheOcean

I can't see why this bag cannot be styled today. So no, I don't think it's outdated.

As to whether or not you should keep it... Do you like it? Do you reach for it often enough? Or is it just occupying space in your closet, but when it comes to wearing it, you usually choose something else instead? If so, then yes, sell it.


----------



## ILP

mpiam98 said:


> Bumping, should I sell this bag or keep it? Is it outdated?
> View attachment 5270954


Circular bags are still “in”. Gucci and YSL have circular bags and I’m sure others do as well.  But I agree with IntheOcean, that if you prefer your other bags and it will just sit in a closet, then you may as well sell.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Neither of these bags look dated to me. Puffy quilts are in so there is that. 

And, Miu Miu was never so high focus that it has drawn a backlash against any items popularity.  

I would keep both bag and as @880 said, I’d have fun mixing and matching them in with my current wardrobe items.


----------



## poopsie

How on earth could that bag be considered "dated"? 
Now if you were talking about the Harlequin that would be different.


----------



## laurenweemans

Does anyone have the new version of the Coffer? Completely new to Miu Miu but I keep being drawn to the navy and pink colour of the bag. I think it's a pity there is almost nothing to find on the web about this bag since it's super underrated. Only con is the bad resale value...


----------



## Happy Luppy

vayu said:


> Am torn with the decision whether to keep this miu miu coffer bag or let go.



I _personally_ think you should keep it. The Coffer bag is timeless and unique


----------

